# (voip) Consola de Marcado Telefonico. (re-abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados

Aqui el buen JotaCE dando mas lata que nunca.

Necesito instalar en mi Gentoo una consola de marcado telefonico, habia pensado en twinkle pero ya veo que no esta en portage.

Alguien conoce alguna Overlay donde pueda conseguir los ebuild para compilar twinkle ? o alguien podria aconsejarme algun marcador telefonico similar o mejor que twinkle

Siempre de antemano muchas gracias!

------

Les comento mis avances.

Twinkle esta desarrollado con las librerias qt3 y como nada relacionado con kde3 permanece en portage y twinkle no se actualizado su desarrollo con las librerias qt4 pues fue eliminado de portage.

la idea primera era instalar todas sus dependencias manualmente a través de portage, pero el problema seguia siendo twinkle y qt3.

Para resolver lo de qt3 instalé layman, en el overlay kde-sunset esta el antiguo arbol de kde-3.

encontre por ahi un completo ebuild para instalar twinkle con portage, en primera habia puesto ese ebuild en el arbol oficial de portage pero es logico que al hacer emerge --sync el ebuild de twinkle sería elimaniado.

Solo me falta saber donde debo acomodar mi ebuild para que no sea eliminado al syncronizar portage.

----------

## JotaCE

al momento de compilar twinkle sucede esto ....

```
localhost ~ # emerge twinkle

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/twinkle-1.4.1

 * twinkle-1.4.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Please fix your ebuild to not inherit the deprecated qt3.eclass

 * Please fix your package (net-im/twinkle-1.4.1) to not use kde.eclass

 * CPV:  net-im/twinkle-1.4.1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kde kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking twinkle-1.4.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work/twinkle-1.4.1 ...

 * Applying twinkle-1.4.1-kdedetect.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work/twinkle-1.4.1' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work/twinkle-1.4.1 ...

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/temp/environment: line 2846: set-kdedir: no se encontró la orden

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/temp/environment: line 2847: kde_src_compile: no se encontró la orden

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/work/twinkle-1.4.1 ...

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/temp/environment: line 2841: kde_src_compile: no se encontró la orden

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-im/twinkle-1.4.1

>>> Install twinkle-1.4.1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/image/ category net-im

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/temp/environment: line 2851: kde_src_install: no se encontró la orden

>>> Completed installing twinkle-1.4.1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-im/twinkle-1.4.1/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-im/twinkle-1.4.1

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

que parte del ebuild no esta trabajando bien???

----------

## ZaPa

Hola JotaCe.

Segun el error que tu has pegado, estas 2 lineas son de vital importancia (creo):

```

 * Please fix your ebuild to not inherit the deprecated qt3.eclass

 * Please fix your package (net-im/twinkle-1.4.1) to not use kde.eclass 

```

Al parecer se debe a algún problema con qt3. 

Dice, que corrijas el paquete para no utilizar las clases qt3.

¿Tienes qt3 instalado?

Un saludo.

----------

## JotaCE

Hola ZaPa

yo note esas mismas dos lineas. y mi logica es similar a la tuya, tengo instaldo qt3, kdelibs y un par de programillas de kde3 como kcalc, y kmix; de hecho instale todas las dependencias antes de intentar un emerge twinkle.

----------

## ZaPa

Haz un eselect de ese paquete para ver que dependencias utiliza y pegalo aqui.

Saludos.

----------

## bafox

Para acomodar el ebuild tendrás que crear un overlay.

Para ello decide donde lo quieres ubicar, la gente lo suele meter en /usr/local/portage 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-im/twinkle
```

Luego hay que añadir una línea al final de /etc/make.conf

```
echo PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage >> /etc/make.conf
```

Ahora ya puede generar el digest del ebuild y no se te borrará en la próxima actualización.

----------

## JotaCE

Lo que hice fue instalar mi estacion de trabajo con el stage3 y el arbol portage de entrega 2008.0 de Gentoo, ahi esta soportado todo kde3 y qt3 que son dependencias de twinkle.

el kernel que estoy usando es 2.6.31.10 pero lo baje manualmente y lo compile fuera de portage.

Muchas Gracias a Todos!!!

----------

## JotaCE

Twinkle es una consola de marcado telefonico, la pregunta que se me ocurre ahora es..... puedo grabar las converzaciones que tenga mi usuario ? hay alguna forma de hacerlo ?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

Claro que lo puedes hacer. Todo lo que se haga en una máquina referente a la entrada/salida de audio queda reflejado en /dev/dsp que es el dispositivo de audio....

Se me ocurre una forma rápida de hacer esto y seria redirigir la salida de /dev/dsp a un fichero en el momento que quieres grabar:

```

cat /dev/dsp > prueba.audio

```

Con lo anterior descrito, conseguiras enviar al fichero "prueba.audio" todo lo que ocurra en tu pc referente al audio....

CUIDADO!!! este fichero no es un fichero de audio "normal" ya qué, no podrás reproducirlo con ningún reproductor de audio.

De la unica forma que podras reproducir este contenido es haciendo lo anterior pero a la inversa, es decir, lees el fichero como si de texto se tratase y lo redirijes a /dev/dsp...Asi podrás escuchar el contenido:

```

cat prueba.audio > /dev/dsp

```

Seguramente habrá cualquier software que permite hacer esto en background y si te cree un fichero de audio normal para reproducirlo en cualquier reproductor..

De todas formas, con este metodo, utilizando netcat se podria mandar el flujo de datos a través de una red local, para que tú, puedas escucharlo en otra pc.

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola...
> 
> Claro que lo puedes hacer. Todo lo que se haga en una máquina referente a la entrada/salida de audio queda reflejado en /dev/dsp que es el dispositivo de audio....
> 
> Se me ocurre una forma rápida de hacer esto y seria redirigir la salida de /dev/dsp a un fichero en el momento que quieres grabar:
> ...

 

Pero la idea es que los archivos queden en formato wav o mp3 para que las grabaciones sean facilmente auditables....

Alguna otra sugerencia ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

En principio hay dos opciones, que lo grabe el cliente o el servidor.

- En el caso de ser en el cliente donde se grabe lo normal seria que lo implementara la propia aplicación.

- En el caso de grabar en el servidor pues dependerá de este, con Cisco Call Manager se realiza mediante una interface JTAPI que manda todo lo que llega al receptor o todo lo que este envía a un servidor NICE, por ejemplo, que es quien graba. Esto permite que se graben las conversaciones si o si o se puede permitir al usuario que grabe si quiere depende de como se configure, por cierto da muchos problemas con los grupos de salto.

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como comenté anteriormente, con un sistema linux es fácilmente reproducible mandando el flujo de datos a /dev/dsp (como indiqué anteriormente)..

Supongo que tambien debe de poderse enviar el flujo de datos (despues de haber sido pasado a /dev/dsp) a cualquier sofware que permita grabar ficheros .ogg o .mp3 para reproducirlos a golpe de click. 

Si quieres liarte algo más, yo pensaria en un sniffer para dicho protocolo...

Con esto, puedes escuchar/grabar las conversaciones que se estan llevando a cabo en una red. Siempre y cuando la red no este dividida por un/varios switchs que pueden complicarte un poco más el trabajo... 

Prueba con lo que te comento y nos cuentas.

Aqui tienes documentación al respecto: http://blog.txipinet.com/2006/10/11/40-seguridad-en-voip-iii-captura-de-conversaciones-o-eavesdropping/

Un saludo.

----------

